# if the counter receptacle is not in the kitchen, they don't need be 20A by code?



## mike883 (Mar 22, 2016)

for examples, in the great room there is a sink, and there is a counter receptacle of it, 

this receptacle does not need to follow the kitchen receptacles code rules, it does not have to be 20A and a dedicated circuit for it, right?


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

What jurisdiction? For me, I would just call and ask ahj if I was worried. Running 12 instead of 14 is simple too so I would probably just do that if that was my only concern.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Majewski said:


> What jurisdiction? For me, I would just call and ask ahj if I was worried. Running 12 instead of 14 is simple too so I would probably just do that if that was my only concern.


Canada


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I always assume so with him. Yet it's not specified....


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

There is no definition of "kitchen" in the book. I don't follow kitchen code for wet bars, etc. I might load it lightly but I don't use 20 amp. Never failed yet and no customer complaints.


----------



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

mike883 said:


> for examples, in the great room there is a sink, and there is a counter receptacle of it,
> 
> this receptacle does not need to follow the kitchen receptacles code rules, it does not have to be 20A and a dedicated circuit for it, right?


What forum did you post this question to and why? 
P&L


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

mike883 said:


> for examples, in the great room there is a sink, and there is a counter receptacle of it,
> 
> this receptacle does not need to follow the kitchen receptacles code rules, it does not have to be 20A and a dedicated circuit for it, right?


In the UK, I believe it's 13A 220V :thumbsup:


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Is there even a requirement for a receptacle there?


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

RePhase277 said:


> Is there even a requirement for a receptacle there?


On South facing surfaces the receptacle must be included with the ground pin oriented in opposition to the direction of the box.

Cheers
John


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Navyguy said:


> On South facing surfaces the receptacle must be included with the ground pin oriented in opposition to the direction of the box.
> 
> Cheers
> John


Gotcha. Makes perfect sense.


----------



## mike883 (Mar 22, 2016)

hi all, please add more comments


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

mike883 said:


> hi all, please add more comments


Sure ...

Abu Dhabi is 230V 50 hz


----------



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

mike883 said:


> hi all, please add more comments


OK. I love poutine, but I don't eat it. :no:
P&L


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

In Liechtenstein , they use 10A 220-240 V


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

I like Greenlands receptacle .. It looks happy 

16A 220V ... that's 3 more amps than the UK ... I'd say that's better:thumbsup:


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

All those receptacles and plugs from Europe are sissies. NEMA configurations rule.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

RePhase277 said:


> All those receptacles and plugs from Europe are sissies. NEMA configurations rule.


That last one is quite happy about itself though, just look at it.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

mike883 said:


> for examples, in the great room there is a sink, and there is a counter receptacle of it,
> 
> this receptacle does not need to follow the kitchen receptacles code rules, it does not have to be 20A and a dedicated circuit for it, right?


Do you normally run a 20amp circuit for great room receptacles?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

mike883 said:


> hi all, please add more comments


You bored?


----------

